# I don't care how sad you look..



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

You're still getting a bath. 

IMG_3273 by Hallie06, on Flickr

The horrible, spoiled dog life.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

"But mom if you bath us we'll disintegrate because we are made of sugar  it's why we're so sweet"


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

"Why, why are you doing this to me? What did I do to deserve such torment?!"


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm impressed! It would be impossible for me to take photos of mine in the shower: Eeyore tries to escape, and Tippex plays one of his favourite games "kill the water".


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aw they're adorable!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Eeyore said:


> I'm impressed! It would be impossible for me to take photos of mine in the shower: Eeyore tries to escape, and Tippex plays one of his favourite games "kill the water".


Not shown: Leash that attaches Kabota to the tub so he can't escape.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Pictures aren't really do-able but videos are while the shampoo is soaking in....if you have your volume up please turn it down lol he is LOUD. https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205492949468351&l=6551222157320449681 This is the start of the bath before shampoo....and then this is the end https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205492975108992&l=8886216443161152030. We try giving treats but he won't take them until after the bath and he looks like he's shivering but he's not cold. He just REALLY hates bath time, but he was starting to smell really bad and it was time.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love bath pics.

"Did I make all that dirt??" Yes, sweet girl, yes you did.









"Excuse me. I seem to be standing in water."


















"I forgot how to legs."


















Eeeeew.









NOW I AM CLEAN.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> "Why, why are you doing this to me? What did I do to deserve such torment?!"


Is Kabota a grey face, or just really light?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I love bath photos too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oomph, moderation. Take two.

I love bath photos, too.




























The dogs aren't such big fans.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Oomph, moderation. Take two.
> 
> I love bath photos, too.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! Kylie looks ticked off, Jack looks stunned and Bug looks very worried....LOL
That's an awesome pic. :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Noooooo! You even made Hallie cry. I don't know how you people get bath pics. I have to get in the tub and hold them so they don't try to jump out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Noooooo! You even made Hallie cry. I don't know how you people get bath pics. I have to get in the tub and hold them so they don't try to jump out.


Abuse of stay. 

I am very blessed with dogs who have really great stays. 

Molly will never, ever have bath pics posted though. Apparently water is acid and bathing is torture.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've found dogs understand when you keep blocking them. Jumping out is not an option, sorry pup! I also introduce baths as nicely and gently as possible. I don't just plop a foster dog in the tub and start spraying them. For tiny dogs I fill the tub first. Hold dog, dip my hand in the water and pet the dog with wet hands from nose to toes to tail so they're already wet by the time I put them in the tub. I use a cup and gently pour water over them to get them soaked. Shampoo while the tub drains, then turn the faucet on and use the cup to rinse. With large dogs I'll fill the tub but not get them wet first. Depends on the dog too, with current foster Cleo I did plop her in a start spraying. I hold the shower head right against their skin and pet and scratch as I get them wet to make it as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Abuse of stay.
> 
> I am very blessed with dogs who have really great stays.
> 
> Molly will never, ever have bath pics posted though. Apparently water is acid and bathing is torture.


Gypsy doesn't really know how to stay yet but she's better in the tub than Ryker. He has a decent stay but he's also a crap head.



Sibe said:


> With large dogs I'll fill the tub but not get them wet first. Depends on the dog too, with current foster Cleo I did plop her in a start spraying. I hold the shower head right against their skin and pet and scratch as I get them wet to make it as enjoyable as possible.


This is pretty much what I do. Sometimes I think how much easier it would have been if I had just gotten 2 Chihuahuas lol. I will probably be giving baths tonight so maybe I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Its your own fault for rolling in poop!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

gingerkid said:


> Its your own fault for rolling in poop!


 Kaytu does that too. Only nasty stinky liquid doggy diarrhea type poop. She drops and rolls on it like expensive perfume. She has also allowed several males dogs to pee on her. This dog has her fetishes.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sibe said:


> Kaytu does that too. Only nasty stinky liquid doggy diarrhea type poop. She drops and rolls on it like expensive perfume. She has also allowed several males dogs to pee on her. This dog has her fetishes.


LOL Well....it's never a good thing, but at least you can see it on a white dog before you smell or God forbid touch it - "come give mommy a hug!" uke:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko is actually an angel in the bath. I didn't teach him anything, he just... kinda came that way. He used to get scared but not anymore.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL These pics are too much! I love them.

Surprisingly, bath time is easy in my house. Jewel doesn't love it but she doesn't put up a stink and even jumps in herself. She gets way too many baths due to her love of rolling in dead things.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


>


OMG, wet Thud is even more adorable than dry Thud. I wouldn't think it possible!


----------

